# iPhone OS 4... released (6/21)



## luvmy4brats

For those of us NOT getting a brand new iPhone 4 this week (I want a white one darn it!) The new OS will be available tomorrow for download.

I have to admit, I downloaded an "unofficial" version on Friday and have been playing with it. Not only do I have collections on my Kindle, but I now have folders on my iPhone!

Not all apps will work with the multi-tasking right off the bat (my RunKeeper app is still waiting for approval) but some are already OS 4 compatible. It's a really nice feature.

One feature I discovered that I didn't know about was the ability to lock the screen in portrait mode now. The constant rotating when it was at just the "right" angle drove me batty. Very happy to lock it now.

For those of us that like to express our creative side and customize   can now change the wallpaper behind the apps (mine is now pink).

Love the updated "Mail". My gmail threads are now together like they are online. I was really shocked to see that the other day.


----------



## hsuthard

Of course I just backed up everyone and updated today. *sigh* Thanks!


----------



## sem

I have not had to update my ipod touch. Where do I find the update and how does it install? (My assumption would be itunes?) I know that I should research this for myself but I have more faith in Luv!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yep, it'll be on iTunes. I'm pretty certain you hook up your device and then click the check for updates button.

I didn't have any problems installing on the 3 phones I did, but the download seemed to take forever. Actually, I take that back. I think R's iPhone locked up at one point, but I got it working. I still need to do J's phone, but he has the 3(not gs) and it's a different file that I'm sure will take just as long to download and he won't even notice anyway.



hsuthard said:


> Of course I just backed up everyone and updated today. *sigh* Thanks!


Well, it's good you did it today. That's one less step tomorrow. It'll go much quicker! Lol. I didn't have to put anything back on. It was all still there after the update. With backups, it probably took about 10-15 minutes per phone.


----------



## Pushka

Ooh, ooh, its the 21st here right now...... 

Thanks luvmy4brats, I have been watching out for this.  And I think I am getting a 3g Ipad later today - they are so scarce in Australia - sold out everywhere!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good luck on scoring an iPad. Just remember this update is for iPhones and iPod touches. The iPad update will be out in the fall.


----------



## G. Henkel

iPads are sold out everywhere here as well.


----------



## Pushka

While waiting for the phone call to collect the ipad (almost like waiting for the 2.5 update!) I have trawled through the Ipad app thread - never thought of downloading apps while waiting....


----------



## ValeriGail

Keeps telling me I'm up to date on my version of the software        Guess I'm hitting it a bit early on the 21st  LOL  Figured it was worth a shot!


----------



## Pushka

It isnt up yet, although it is the 21st in Australia, actually, only another 8 hours left until it is the 22nd!  Guess what I will be doing in a few hours time.  And no phone call yet to collect the ipad.  They had wireless available but think I should hold out for the 3g!


----------



## MrTsMom

7:45 on the east coast and it's still not up.  

Oh, and forget folders on my Kindle and iPhone. I need them on my iPad. Now.


----------



## drenee

What does the update say?  I just hooked up and it said Safari 5 or something like that.  
I don't think I got it.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

If I remember from past updates, it doesn't go up until around noon EST.


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  I'll check back.  Just wanted to make sure I didn't miss it.
deb


----------



## Pushka

Luvmy4brats, how did you copy the file you had onto your iphones?


----------



## luvmy4brats

*This is for the "Unofficial" update, * At this point, I'd just wait for iTunes to release it later today. It's a bit easier.

With my iPhone plugged into itunes, I then hold down CTRL + SHIFT while I click on Check for Updates on the iPhone summary page. then you just put in where the file is located. It will then update.

For the "Official update"
When the update is released, all you do is click Check for Updates, it will take care of the rest.


----------



## Pushka

Yep, I think we are alike in that we both like to experiment a little!     Sometimes not a good idea when you dont quite know what you are doing. The file is 380 megs or so - I tried uploading it to the iphone by holding down just the alt key and then the restore button - bad move.  I was restored to original settings.  I knew it had gone pear shaped when I couldnt select the file location, but thought maybe that option would happen later in the process.  I had everything backed up so am now currently restoring everything. Ooops!


----------



## geko29

well now that you've wiped your phone anyway, you may as well put 4.0 on it.   But it's SHIFT and restore, rather than alt.  It will immediately ask you for a file, BEFORE asking if you really want to restore.

The shift trick works on the update button too, though my experience with prior-gen devices (iPhone 3G, 2nd gen iPod Touch) is that, at least with the GM, an update doesn't work--you have to restore.  I've tried it on 8 devices across 3 computers (2 macs, 1 PC).  On current-gen devices (iPhone 3GS, 3rd gen iPod Touch), I've been able to manually update every time.


----------



## luvmy4brats

LOL! Oops. Yeah. That's not good. Once you restore everything you should be good.


----------



## Pushka

Almost there and it is almost the 22nd here too!


----------



## Pushka

Ah, shift/restore seems to be doing the trick but it is now too late to go and play! 

So clever ones, when the proper update is released later, do you also download that one too?


----------



## geko29

depends on what the build version of the final release is.  if it's 8A293, you don't have to do anything.  If it's later, then an update will be necessary.  I'll be downloading it as soon as it's available, so I'll post up if people running the GM need to update again.


----------



## Pushka

geko29 said:


> depends on what the build version of the final release is. if it's 8A293, you don't have to do anything.


That is the same file as I have so at least I grabbed the right one. 

Oooh, I like it but I have to get some sleeeepppp!


----------



## Sandpiper

I got a 3GS iPhone not too long ago -- early / mid May.  Just plugged it into iTunes.  No update?


----------



## VictoriaP

The official version will not be released until 10 AM PST according to other sites.  Day of release, updating can take a LOT longer--sometimes hours.  I've personally never updated on release day for that reason.


----------



## Sandpiper

Thanks.  I will wait a few days.     I'm still kinda new to all this Apple stuff.


----------



## geko29

Downloading now.....


----------



## drenee

Really?  Wow.  Let us know how long it takes.
deb


Hmm...decided to go ahead and see if mine would update and it tells me that the 3.something is the latest version.


----------



## geko29

Confirmed that 8A293 is the release version.


----------



## Rasputina

Mine took 4 minutes to download. I guess I can play with it until my iphone 4 shows up in a few days.


----------



## drenee

Mine took about 30 minutes.  
deb


----------



## meljackson

Just started my download. 

Melissa


----------



## Kathy

Can't wait to get home and see if I can update.


----------



## drenee

The first thing I love is the new wallpaper.  I picked a pretty pink one to match my cover, of course!!!
deb


----------



## geko29

Also confirmed that previous-gen devices (iPhone 3G and iPod Touch 2nd generation) CANNOT be upgraded in place.  The "upgrade" button does a wipe and restore.  So make sure you have a good backup, as well as access to your music/photos/apps, because they'll have to be put back on when the upgrade is complete.

Interesting that the iPhone 4 image is 200MB larger than the 3GS, which is the next largest.  File sizes are:

iPod Touch, 2nd generation:  314MB
iPod Touch, 3rd generation:  366MB
iPhone 3G:  292MB
iPhone 3GS:  377MB
iPhone 4:  579MB


----------



## G. Henkel

Has anyone found out how to get to the iBookstore in OS 4 yet? I updated but can't seem to find anything about it anywhere.


----------



## Rasputina

Guido Henkel said:


> Has anyone found out how to get to the iBookstore in OS 4 yet? I updated but can't seem to find anything about it anywhere.


You need to download the app from the itunes store and sync it to your phone. It's not a native app.


----------



## Rasputina

geko29 said:


> Also confirmed that previous-gen devices (iPhone 3G and iPod Touch 2nd generation) CANNOT be upgraded in place. The "upgrade" button does a wipe and restore. So make sure you have a good backup, as well as access to your music/photos/apps, because they'll have to be put back on when the upgrade is complete.
> 
> Interesting that the iPhone 4 image is 200MB larger than the 3GS, which is the next largest. File sizes are:
> 
> iPod Touch, 2nd generation: 314MB
> iPod Touch, 3rd generation: 366MB
> iPhone 3G: 292MB
> iPhone 3GS: 377MB
> iPhone 4: 579MB


I thought only 3rd gen ipod touch was able to upgrade? My daughter has the 2nd gen but she hasn't sync'd today.


----------



## JimJ

Loving folders.  I just went from 9 home screens to 3, and one of those only has one app on it.  It's kinda of lame that there's a limit to how many apps a folder can hold though.  I had to make 3 games folders.


----------



## G. Henkel

Rasputina said:


> You need to download the app from the itunes store and sync it to your phone. It's not a native app.


I tried that but could not find that application anywhere in the AppStore.


----------



## Rasputina

it's called ibooks


----------



## JimJ

JimJ said:


> Loving folders. I just went from 9 home screens to 3, and one of those only has one app on it. It's kinda of lame that there's a limit to how many apps a folder can hold though. I had to make 3 games folders.


Scratch that, after tinkering some more I'm down to 2 screens, with the second still having 4 spots open.

When I first looked for iBooks it wasn't there, then it was there but it said it was for iPad only. Finally got it downloaded now.


----------



## geko29

Rasputina said:


> I thought only 3rd gen ipod touch was able to upgrade? My daughter has the 2nd gen but she hasn't sync'd today.


Only 3rd gen iPod Touch and iPhone 3GS get:

Multitasking
Orientation Lock
Home Screen Wallpapers
Percentage Battery Meter
Digital Zoom in the Camera app
Bluetooth Keyboard Support

But aside from missing out on those features, it works fine on iPhone 3G and 2nd gen iPod Touch.


----------



## Rasputina

Yeah I just read it here http://www.apple.com/ipodtouch/ios4-software-update.html


----------



## geko29

Guido Henkel said:


> I tried that but could not find that application anywhere in the AppStore.


http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ibooks/id364709193?mt=8


----------



## G. Henkel

Thanks, guys, I found iBooks - it was at first listed as an iPad app only, but then I found the iPhone version.


----------



## Rasputina

geko29 said:


> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ibooks/id364709193?mt=8


oh cool, nice that they put both versions in one app. That will save time with syncing my books too.


----------



## meljackson

Update is pretty cool! Love folders and ibooks.

Melissa


----------



## geko29

I'm gonna recommend that everybody who installed the GM re-install the release version.  The build numbers are the same, but the file sizes are different, and I see discrepancies between devices running what should be the same build side by side.  For example:  iPod Touch running GM release has the default lock screen wallpaper, but it cannot be changed in settings, because there are no wallpapers present.  Same exact model of iPod Touch running today's release, wallpaper shows up properly in settings.

There are probably other, less obvious changes, so it's probably best to update to the "really 8A923" build.


----------



## Rasputina

I just spent a bunch of time in tunes organizing my folders and I've got myself down to 3 pages of apps now. Which is nice. I dumped stanza now that I have ibooks on my iphone. No need for both for me.


----------



## Kathy

I updated, now where are instructions on how to make folders? I have searched the Apple website, but can't find any how to instructions for the new features.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Just drag the app you want to have in a folder on top of another app you want in that same folder.


----------



## Kathy

Wow! I love it. Thanks Heather. I was looking in settings to create a folder and the Apple website is so slow.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kathy said:


> Wow! I love it. Thanks Heather. I was looking in settings to create a folder and the Apple website is so slow.


I know! It's so easy! and if you decide you don't want an app in a particular folder, just drag it back out. You can also rename the folder and don't have to use the preset names.


----------



## Pushka

My photo library has gone.  It says the photos are there when I look at the iphone through Itunes (ie yellow space taken up by photo files), but when I click on the photo library on the actual phone, there is nothing there? 

Hmmm, synced it for the third time and they are back.  Goodness knows what happened.


----------



## ValeriGail

Can't wait to get home tonight and update!!  I am excited about the wallpapers.  Never understood why apple stuck us with a boring background!  

Question, does the Iphone first gen (or is it called 2nd gen?) need to be updated?  My son is currently using an unlocked first gen for his phone (no data plan, thats why its unlocked).  Should we update his or just leave it be?  I don't wanna fight apples site to find the answer.


----------



## VictoriaP

No update for first gen iPhones.  We are now officially obsolete.


----------



## drenee

JimJ said:


> Scratch that, after tinkering some more I'm down to 2 screens, with the second still having 4 spots open.
> 
> When I first looked for iBooks it wasn't there, then it was there but it said it was for iPad only. Finally got it downloaded now.


How did you get down to two screens?
deb


----------



## JimJ

drenee said:


> How did you get down to two screens?
> deb


By going crazy with folders:


----------



## hsuthard

Thanks for sharing those screen shots, Jim! I love it!

I love the idea of folders, but the looks of the icons. I think I'll make the first screen all icons, and then put all my folders on the subsequent page(s). I'm downloading iOS4 now.


----------



## Pushka

I cant believe I am saying this but I am all technologied out!  We had the kindle 2.5.2 and 2.5.3 update (and folder creation), Calibre update, this Iphone update (more folders) and I just got my hands on a beautiful new 32 gig 3G Ipad - and I cant even think of opening it yet because I want to savour the moment, but am a little weary after my late night last night.  The Ipad will be hubbys, well, that is the plan, so have had to buy a very simple cover for it, in black.  Hoping he hates it, but I know he wont.  The Ipad is a beautiful thing. 

I see your battery icon shows % remaining Jim!  Mine doesnt, or maybe it does with the update?  Might just check the way I have my folders set up - I took a while to work out how to do them.


----------



## JimJ

Pushka said:


> I see your battery icon shows % remaining Jim! Mine doesnt, or maybe it does with the update? Might just check the way I have my folders set up - I took a while to work out how to do them.


I've had the battery percentage for quite some time. I think they added it with an earlier update. If you go to settings, general, usage there should be an option to turn on battery percentage.


----------



## sem

OK, I got the update today. Have used the folders - love it! Have airplane mode - love the idea of that. Have wallpaper. Have ipod touch - don't know which gen. How can I find out? Don't know where to find the orientation lock or how to multitask. Is there somewhere I can go to read up on these features?  

Only 3rd gen iPod Touch and iPhone 3GS get:

Multitasking
Orientation Lock
Home Screen Wallpapers
Percentage Battery Meter
Digital Zoom in the Camera app
Bluetooth Keyboard Support


----------



## ValeriGail

I hate slow internet!!  Itunes says its gonna take me 6 hours to download the update, and I've already timed out once an hour into it.  I can not wait to move.  I can not wait to move.  I can not wait to move!


----------



## drenee

I like the update so far.  Although I'm going to need to find a site that tells me what all of them are.  
I had the battery percentage thing before the update.  I love that feature.  
deb


----------



## Pushka

Found the percentage!  Very helpful.


----------



## geko29

sem said:


> OK, I got the update today. Have used the folders - love it! Have airplane mode - love the idea of that. Have wallpaper. Have ipod touch - don't know which gen. How can I find out? Don't know where to find the orientation lock or how to multitask. Is there somewhere I can go to read up on these features?
> 
> Only 3rd gen iPod Touch and iPhone 3GS get:
> 
> Multitasking
> Orientation Lock
> Home Screen Wallpapers
> Percentage Battery Meter
> Digital Zoom in the Camera app
> Bluetooth Keyboard Support


When did you buy your Touch, and what capacity is it? The 3rd gen iPod Touch was released on September 9, 2009, and is available exclusively in 32GB and 64GB. If you have a lower capacity, or a 32GB that was bought before September of last year, it's a 2nd gen.

Another easy way to tell is simply to double-tap the home button from either the springboard or an app. If the multitasking dock pops up, you have a 3rd gen. If it doesn't, you don't.


----------



## drenee

I love the fact that it underlines a misspelled word in red now.  I have been so embarrassed about stupid texts I've sent.
deb


----------



## sem

Thanks, geko29. Looks like I have a 32gb 2nd gen - no multitasking dock - rats! Still loving the upgrade though.


----------



## Kathy

I updated last night. Updating itunes on my computer took forever. The update on the phone didn't take that long. So far, I'm loving the folders. I organized the folders on my computer then did the sync. It is much easier to do it that way. Love that you can have a background of your own choosing. Haven't played much beyond the folders.


----------



## Rasputina

hsuthard said:


> Thanks for sharing those screen shots, Jim! I love it!
> 
> I love the idea of folders, but the looks of the icons. I think I'll make the first screen all icons, and then put all my folders on the subsequent page(s). I'm downloading iOS4 now.


I kept my first page the same without any folders, those are most used apps so I don't want extra steps to get to them.


----------



## Kathy

Rasputina said:


> I kept my first page the same without any folders, those are most used apps so I don't want extra steps to get to them.


I did the same thing. I wanted the most used on the first page and then everything else in folders. Works great for me.


----------



## hsuthard

Ugh, what a pain! I couldn't get my phone to update at  all last night, so I ended up doing a restore. I'm just now restoring from my last backup. Apparently there were other 3G owners with similar problems, anyone here experience this?


----------



## drenee

My son had the same problem, Holly.  And then when he restored he had OS4 but no contacts, or anything else.  He was not very pleased this morning.
deb


----------



## ValeriGail

So it really did take ALL night for me to download the update!!  I gave up waiting a couple hours in and went to bed.  Just left the phone hooked up hoping that all would go well with the phone install.  Got up this morning, and its all there and working!!  Haven't played much beyond changing the background screen.. .but so far so cool!  Was going through emails and noticed one had a 2 next to it, opened up and saw the "thread" of emails... that is way awesome!!  I had forgotten about that feature.    

I'm gonna play around some more later and set up folders and stuff.  

how to I do the multitasking in it?


----------



## Crystalmes

took me about 20 min last night from start to finish with my iTouch. I am making folders right now!


----------



## planet_janet

Well, I can't update quite yet.  I'm apparently out of disk space on my Mac (yikes), so I cannot download the new version of iTunes, which means I cannot update to iOS4.    Guess I need to get busy trying to figure out what is taking up so darned much space on my Mac!


----------



## Rasputina

I really like that you can create playlists right on the iphone now, and name them.


----------



## leslieray

I am seeking advice. 

I have an iPod Touch (second generation), and although I am aware that the new update is applicable for my device, I am not sure what benefits it will provide since I have read that the new features are limited for certain devices. iPod Touches (2nd gen) being one of them.

Can anyone be so kind to let me know what exact features my device would get if I should update.

I'm just leary about the news that in order to get the update on my Touch, that it will essentially wipe out all my things, music, apps., etc then I will need to re-add all my stuff from a backup source, which I am hoping is all stored in my iTunes account.

I am afraid to lose everything for an update that might not be worth it to me. 

I really appreciatie anyone taking the time to help me out with this! Thanks!


----------



## Rasputina

Rasputina said:


> Yeah I just read it here http://www.apple.com/ipodtouch/ios4-software-update.html


I posted this yesterday it answers your question.


----------



## leslieray

Rasputina said:


> I posted this yesterday it answers your question.


Thank you! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Rasputina

ooo I like the little compass arrow that is on google maps now that shows what direction you are facing!


----------



## Someone Nameless

All of these updates are great and I love them but between home, work, the Kindle updates, the iTouch (and iPad) updates I need a personal assistant just to keep me updated and organized so that I can spend my time enjoying the devices.

Does this mean I'm getting old?


----------



## drenee

Not at all.  It means you're becoming more connected.  My kids get a kick out of the fact that I have and love new gadgets, and I'm a little bit knowledgeable about them.  
deb


----------



## Someone Nameless

The funny thing is, my 29 year old son could care less!  He called me the other day because he forgot to ask his wife but wanted to know how to make playlists in iTunes.  I've always been connected and he has never been interested.  He says "if anyone wants to talk to me, they can call me!"


----------



## Chad Winters

leslieray said:


> I am seeking advice.
> 
> I have an iPod Touch (second generation), and although I am aware that the new update is applicable for my device, I am not sure what benefits it will provide since I have read that the new features are limited for certain devices. iPod Touches (2nd gen) being one of them.
> 
> Can anyone be so kind to let me know what exact features my device would get if I should update.
> 
> I'm just leary about the news that in order to get the update on my Touch, that it will essentially wipe out all my things, music, apps., etc then I will need to re-add all my stuff from a backup source, which I am hoping is all stored in my iTunes account.
> 
> I am afraid to lose everything for an update that might not be worth it to me.
> 
> I really appreciatie anyone taking the time to help me out with this! Thanks!


I know you will at least get the folders, but not the multitasking


----------



## Rasputina

ack, I can't wait for my new iphone to show up. My current one is so slow loading apps since the update.


----------



## Kathy

Kindle Gracie said:


> The funny thing is, my 29 year old son could care less! He called me the other day because he forgot to ask his wife but wanted to know how to make playlists in iTunes. I've always been connected and he has never been interested. He says "if anyone wants to talk to me, they can call me!"


All of my children still call me on advise on techy items. They are 37, 35, 33 and 31. I have always loved the computer and gadgets and I'm software instructor so it comes naturally for me. Now I'm trying to talk myself out of upgrading to the new iPhone. I've only had this one since October. Now that I've updated to the OS 4, I'm really happy with the folders. I am going to wait until I can actually see one before deciding. I feel a trip to the Apple store this weekend. I hope they have them on display.


----------



## meglet

A word of advice for those of you who still use a 3G (not a 3GS) and update to 4.0: just let it do a clean install, without restoring settings, etc. It's been recommended on a few blogs I read, and I thought "oh, no matter, I'll restore all my settings/apps/everything anyway." Yeah, no. I had enough issues with various apps, the data connection, and general usability that my 3G is now restoring from a blank slate.

I'm lucky, though, I backed it up to my laptop, where it normally syncs, then plugged it into my desktop to do the restore tonight, and when my iPhone 4 gets here (tomorrow! tomorrow! tomorrow!) I can just restore it from the backup on my laptop. Hopefully.

(and for those of you who wonder why I'm bothering to deal with the 3G restore tonight, I'll probably be giving it to my sister and need to make sure the issues were really the restore, and not something hardware-related that I need to resolve with AppleCare before it runs out.)


----------



## sem

I have the touch 2nd gen 32Gb and updated yesterday. I backed up everything in iTunes first. I left the pod plugged in and downloading while I did work stuff. When I came back, I looked at the screen and saw that it had just a few minutes to finish so I sat down to watch. I almost had a heart attack when it said that it was restoring my pod to factory settings! A few long seconds later, it restored everything from my backup. Whew!! Lost the movies and tv shows but they were easy to replace from iTunes. The update was worth it to me for the folders and new wallpaper - can't wait to get folders on my iPad!!


----------



## ValeriGail

Love the folders!!

Have a question though... did they take the ability to move your apps from page to page away? I couldn't get my apps to go from one page to another at all! I had to wait to do all my folder setting up on itunes tonight. Still love the folders though. I went from 9 pages to 3! Everything, just about, went into a folder. I have mostly useless game apps.. so I named them G-_Insert type of game name here_. Have G-logic, G-Stratagy, G-Tap/farming, G-Card/word, and so on and so on. Even a G-unplayed for all those apps I download just to get mojo or fishbucks. LOL

When I had my first gen, we jailbroke it and used winterboard to change the "themes". (I miss my froggy theme!! I had all these different cute froggies as my app Icons!) Its nice now to have a legit way of changing the background pics! Wish they went further and did themes, but hey.. I can live with being able to change the background at least! 

Now that I've got my apps down to 3 pages... gonna go hunt for more! HEHE


----------



## Pushka

ValeriGail said:


> Love the folders!!
> Have a question though... did they take the ability to move your apps from page to page away? I couldn't get my apps to go from one page to another at all!


No, but it does seem a lot harder to get the blighters to move now. I found that moving them down to the bottom of the screen and then squeezing them to the right (or left) seems to work best. Either that, or move them whilst logged into itunes with your phone. That is very simple.


----------



## Crystalmes

I feel like I need more apps now!!! HAHAHA


----------



## planet_janet

I'm all updated now and I love the new iOS!  It only took about 20 minutes to update my phone, which was a pleasant surprise.  I instantly changed my home screen wallpaper and got busy making folders.  LOVE the threaded email and multitasking, too. I can't wait until this update is ready for the iPad!


----------



## Sandpiper

Update is for iPad too?  I just synced mine.  I have version 3.2 which it says is current.  No update?


----------



## Belita

It said no update for the iPad until the Fall. I updated my iPhone last night and I can't believe how fast it is! I'm glad for the multitasking. I've been frustrated by Pandora being unable to run in the background when checking my mail or Facebook.


----------



## geko29

Sandpiper said:


> Update is for iPad too? I just synced mine. I have version 3.2 which it says is current. No update?


Not till "the fall", which usually means September. 4.0 for the iPad isn't even in beta yet, whereas beta for the iPhone and iPod Touch started in early April.


----------



## Sandpiper

Mucho thanks.  I thought I'd read upthread about current iPad update.  Guess not.  I've got both 3GS iPhone and recent iTouch which I will be updating in the next few days.


----------



## Sandpiper

I updated my 3GS iPhone and recent iTouch today.  Each took 40 - 45 minutes.  And now have all my apps organized.  Down to one page on each i.  Love it.


----------



## sem

OK, I think that I am stupid. How do you rename the folders? When I plug my pod into the computer, the app screen is gray and shows all of my apps and the folders on the screen. When I click the "sync apps" button, the apps are no longer gray but the apps do not show in their folders and the folders are gone. Going to try one more time and then give up for the night. Was a long day at work that culminated in my running into the rear end of a car - no one hurt - car mildly messed up. Thank God for collision insurance. Guess this belongs in  the thump thread - sorry!


----------



## Rasputina

You rename them on your device, just open the folder and you can rename it anytime.


----------



## sem

Opened the folder - now named "books" because Kindle is in there first - how do you edit? I tried tapping on the name but nothing happened. Stupid!


----------



## Sandpiper

*Sem*, are you talking about folders or panes in iTunes on your computer? Have you created the folders? I looked around at things on iTunes, but couldn't figure out how. So I called AppleCare. It's easier to do it in iTunes on your computer. Just drag the related apps you want in one folder on top of each other. That creates a folder. Most likely it automatically names the folder, but you can easily change it or name it if there is none. You'll see a little white label / box for the name. Either leave it or delete the name and type in what you want. You can move the apps around within a folder to get them in the order you want. Then sync. That's it. You can then drag the folders around to wherever you want them.


----------



## sem

Thanks, Sandpiper. I figured out how to do it on the touch. Just hold your finger on the app until they jiggle, open the folder and there is a little "x" by the name. Delete the name and change. Now don't feel so dumb. Will try doing it on iTunes tomorrow. I'm happy now. All apps in folders, named, and organized on one page. Now let's get the same for the pad!


----------



## Sandpiper

Yes, need it bad for iPad too.


----------



## MrTsMom

Sandpiper said:


> Yes, need it bad for iPad too.


Me, too! Seriously, seriously need them.


----------



## mistyd107

I did the update yesterday and I have a couple of questions
1.  now every time I get into voicemail it asks fir a password is this normal?
2. how so I lock the screen into a certain position?


----------



## geko29

1. You have to give it your PIN once, then the next time you come in Visual Voicemail should be working and you'll never need the PIN again.  Unless you restore again, that is.
2.  double-tap the home button, which brings up the multitasking dock.  Swipe left and hit the grey icon on the left side.  Of course, this assumes you have a 3GS, which based on question #1, I suspect you don't, because 3GS can be upgraded without losing any settings, while 3G have to be restored (even if you hit the upgrade button).  3G=no multitasking=no multitasking dock=no orientation lock.


----------



## mistyd107

thx I do have a 3gs


----------



## kitty1456

For those of us that like to express our creative side and customize   can now change the wallpaper behind the apps (mine is now pink).

How do you do this?? I cant figure it out and i wanna scream!


----------



## geko29

Settings-->Wallpaper.  Select the photo you want, hit "set" and then choose "set home screen" or "set both", depending on what you want to do.  "set lock screen" is the same as the "set button in previous versions of the OS.

If you don't have those options, then you have either an iPhone 3G or a 2nd Generation iPod Touch, neither of which support home screen wallpapers.  You must have an iPad, iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, or 3rd Generation iPod Touch to do it.


----------

